
Why Are Geniuses Destroying Jobs in Uganda? - jeffreyrogers
https://www.cgdev.org/blog/why-are-geniuses-destroying-jobs-uganda
======
megamindbrian2
I don't believe the US is technologically abundant. Internet speeds are slow,
most of the country is NOT covered by a cellular connection. We over pay for
internet.

